

UberMILITARY - Onboarding 50,000 members of the military community to Uber. - ryanwhitney
http://blog.uber.com/ubermilitary

======
secfirstmd
Awesome, seeing as they make money from countries all over the world I assume
they will be opening this to people who served time in militarys other than
the USA?

...yeah right...

------
coltr
Genius PR move.

